#  Der kleine Patient >   Leuko.......... >

## leoniemaus

Hallo, also wir haben folgendes Problem meine tochter fast 7 hat ständig eine blasen entzündung(teilweise auch mit nieren) , mal mit hohen fieber und schmerzen und letzten ist es nur durch einen blöden unfall im kiga rausgekommen! Es wurde vor ca 3 jahren ein blasenkapazitätstest gemacht wo raus kam das sie zu groß ist,
aber mehr wurde nicht gemacht,  
heute abend war es dann so das sie über schmerzen klagte wenn sie die beine anzieht, sie hatte temperatur schwankungen , habe an blindarm gedacht und bin mit ihr in die kinderklinik, der arzt meine das er blinddarm ausschließen würde und nach dem urin test kam dann wieder zu hohe leuko (500) und eiw 30, sie bekam jetzt ein antibiotikum!! 
Meine fragen nun leuko 500 ist das viel zu hoch oder wie liegt der normal wert!
kann man es irgendwie vorbeugen das sie nicht immer soviel antibiotikum bekommt, und kann es gefährlich für die nieren werden wenn sie es sooft entzündet hat?

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo 
Leukozyten bzw weißen Blutkörperchen (die Abwehrzellen des Körpers) gehören gar nicht in den Urin. Das Vorhandensein im Urin zeigt (bei sauberer Uringewinnung) einen Harnwegsinfekt an und dafür ist eine Antibiotikagabe indiziert. 
Wenn deine Tochter häufiger Harnwegsinfekte hat und teilweise auch die Nieren betroffen sind, dann solltet ihr unbedingt folgende Untersuchungen machen lassen:  Eine Miktionsurosonografie (MCU)
Mit diesen Untersuchungen kann geschaut werden, ob Urin zurück in die Nieren fließt, was nicht sein sollte. Ist dies der Fall so muss dies operativ korrigiert werden, da sonst die Nieren auf Dauer schaden nehmen.  Eine Nierenszintigrafie mit MAG3
Hiermit wird die Nierenfunktion getestet und geschaut, ob bereits Schäden vorhanden sind. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## leoniemaus

ok, das ist schonmal hilfreich werde morgen dann mal mit unserem kinderarzt drüber sprechen, 
wie finden den dies untersuchungen statt (z.b.die mit dem katheder usw) unter narkose oder ohne? ich kann das nicht ganz aus dem bericht schließen, ist das ne sehr unangenheme unteruschung für meine tochter?

----------


## StarBuG

Die Untersuchungen finden im Krankenhaus und in Sedierung statt.
Deine Tochter bekommt davon also nichts mit.  :Smiley:

----------


## leoniemaus

Hallo vielen dank nochmal für die antwort , es hat mir sehr weitergeholfen, heute war ich mit meiner tochter wieder bei der kontrolle, sie nimmt also seit samstag abend das antibiotikum, aber die werte sind immer noch nicht so wie sie sein sollten, sie wurde nun auf ein anderes umgestellt, und morgen telefoniere ich mit dem kh um ein termin für die untersuchung zu bekommen , meine kinderärztin meinte die sind nun auf jeden fall erforderlich,

----------


## StarBuG

Je nachdem wann ihr den Termin für die Untersuchung bekommt, 
sprich noch mal mit deiner Kinderärztin über eine Harnwegsinfektprophylaxe bis zur Untersuchung (im Anschluss an die jetzige Therapie).

----------


## leoniemaus

hallo also habe jetzt zum übergang tabletten bekommen die sie jeden abend nehmen soll, nun haben wir am 20.12. den termins für die mcu nur bin ich sehr verunsichert, weil mir dort gesagt wurden ist das sie das ohne betäubung oder narkose machen!!! ich will es aber meine tochter nicht zumuten diese unangenehme untersuchung, kann ich darauf bestehen das es so nicht gemacht werden darf :Huh?:

----------


## Schlumpfine

du musst der untersuchung nicht zustimmen, egal ob mit oder ohne sedierung. du solltest vielleicht nochmal nachfragen, ob das immer so gemacht wird und warum nicht sediert wird. du kannst den termin auch absagen und in speziellen kinderkliniken deiner umgebung schriftl. (per mail) oder telefonisch nachfragen, wie diese untersuchung dort durchgeführt wird. wenn starbug (kinderarzt) sagt, das diese untersuchungen (auch) mit sedierung durchgeführt werden, dann muss man vielleicht nur die richtige klinik dafür finden.

----------


## kaya

Hallo, 
ich möchte dem Facharzt hier im Forum nicht vorgreifen, aber angesichts der rezidivierenden Harnwegsinfekte und Antibiotikagaben, frage ich doch mal nach, ob bei Deiner Tochter in letzter Zeit ein Antibiogramm erstellt wurde.  
LG und gute Besserung 
Vera

----------


## leoniemaus

hallo, danke für eure antworten, 
was ist den ein antibiogramm :Huh?:

----------


## Schlumpfine

ein antibiogramm wird gemacht um festzustellen, welches antibiotikum am wirksamsten gegen die vorhandenen keime hilft.  
die blasenentzündungen werden durch bestimmte keime hervorgerufen. meist wird gleich ein breitbandantibiotikum verschrieben, das gegen viele keime hilft. leider sind einige keime gegen diese schon resistent, so das nicht mehr alle keime abgetötet werden. dadurch flammen blasenentzündungen dann immer wieder auf. 
wenn man nun von einer urinprobe deiner tochter durch anlegen einer kultur die keime enttarnt, die für die blasenentzündung verantwortlich sind, kann man gezielt das antibiotikum auswählen, gegen das der keim noch nicht resistent ist. damit besteh die möglichkeit, längerfristig blasenentzündungen zu bekämpfen. 
diese bestimmung des keims und das finden des richtigen antibiotikums nennt man antibiose oder eben antibiogramm. 
lg schlumpfine

----------

